# HELP how to use seachem for EI dosing??



## BRUCE BOGMAN (Nov 9, 2006)

i have a 47 gal tank 2 96w cfl heavily planted .my understanding is you do not have to test for npk iron trace ect..how much and which ones would i use .all i see is dry chemical calculations.i want to use seachem not worried about cost.i don't have expensive test kits just the Charlie brown kits for 15.00.which alot say is inaccurate.Pleace in ml if possible.ico2 injected also pressurized

thax Bruce


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Go to seachems website and look for their dosing schedule, that will be a good start to get an idea on what you should dose. You dont need to test of iron. I dont understand the last part of you post so I cant help you there


----------



## BRUCE BOGMAN (Nov 9, 2006)

why dont you have to test for iron?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Bruce,

Our hobbyist type test kits don't measure iron, as well as the other some of the other things we test for very accurately. So most folks don't use these test kits. Also, people don't test for iron because it is consider a trace element and not needed in large quantities. Any addition of a product like Seachem Flourish or Plantex CSB should yield enough iron for most individuals.

For dosing seachem products, I would stick with Seachem's dosing schedule









_Chart from this post_

You can double dose each amount (though typically not necessary) if you want to follow the true EI method of overdosing the nutrients. Just be sure to flush the system with a 50% waterchange at the end of the week. Also disregard the use of Seachem trace, and in place of it continue to use Seachem Flourish. Seachem trace is a diluted version of Flourish.

-John N.


----------



## BRUCE BOGMAN (Nov 9, 2006)

thank you very much john,

bruce


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

John N. said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> Our hobbyist type test kits don't measure iron, as well as the other some of the other things we test for very accurately. So most folks don't use these test kits. Also, people don't test for iron because it is consider a trace element and not needed in large quantities. Any addition of a product like Seachem Flourish or Plantex CSB should yield enough iron for most individuals.
> 
> ...


I have this chart/schedule in Microsoft Excel format. Just pm me your email address and I'll send it to you.

All that you have to do is enter the gallons that you will be dosing, hit enter and it gives you the ml's to dose of each product and when to dose them. It calculates it out to 4 decimal places but it rounds them down to 1 decimal place. Not many of us can measure ml's accurately to 2 decimal places or more.

It's in Excel and you need Excell to make it work. You can use all of Excel's features to modify it. You can use the unhide feature to view or change the amounts.


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

Going by the fertilator, Seachem's dosing schedule and recommended amounts don't seem to meet the fertilator targeted ppm of N P and K. I'm dosing significantly more product than their schedule would call for - this is in a low light 10 gallon tank (calculated at 9 actual gallons).

Over the course of a week I add a total of 4 ml of N and P, 6 ml of K, and only 1 ml of Flourish. Seachem's recommendations would have me dose 1.125 of N and P, 3 ml of K, and 1.5 ml of Flourish. At Seachem's suggested numbers I suffered BGA, GSA, thread and massive hair algae. Since aiming more for the fertilator target ppm, the BGA, GSA, thread and most of the hair algae are gone. This is all with no CO2 injection, just supplemental Excel.

I suggest plugging your information into the fertilator linked above to get a more accurate jumping off point.

Has anyone actually had success using Seachem's schedule and dosing in a moderately to heavily planted tank?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

webcricket said:


> ...Has anyone actually had success using Seachem's schedule and dosing in a moderately to heavily planted tank?


I've been using it on a heavily planted 10g with 2x40w lighting and pressurized CO2. It has worked well. My cockatoo cichlids have bred in there several times now.

I use EI dosing with Greg Watson's ferts on the other tanks.

I have Seachem's chart/schedule in Microsoft Excel format. Just pm me your email address and I'll send it to you.

All that you have to do is enter the gallons that you will be dosing, hit enter and it gives you the ml's to dose of each product and when to dose them. It calculates it out to 4 decimal places but it rounds them down to 1 decimal place. Not many of us can measure ml's accurately to 2 decimal places or more.

It's in Excel and you need Excell to make it work. You can use all of Excel's features to modify it. You can use the unhide feature to view or change the amounts.

Here's another fert calculator that uses Seachem's and other companies' ferts: FertFriend


----------

